# Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner mit nach Australien?



## jimbo123 (16. August 2012)

Ich plane in Aussiland im Süßwasser und im Salzwasser zu angeln. Natürlich werde ich mit verschiedenen Montagen mein Glück versuchen. Allerdings würde mich noch interessieren, was ihr mir so für Tipps für Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner etc. geben könnt. Meerforellenblinker gehen doch bestimmt da hinten auch gut im Meer, oder?

Würde mich gerne möglichst mit Fisch da hinten selbst versorgen. Was ist am fängigsten?

Freue mich auf eure Tipps


----------



## diemai (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner mit nach Australien?*



jimbo123 schrieb:


> Ich plane in Aussiland im Süßwasser und im Salzwasser zu angeln. Natürlich werde ich mit verschiedenen Montagen mein Glück versuchen. Allerdings würde mich noch interessieren, was ihr mir so für Tipps für Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner etc. geben könnt. Meerforellenblinker gehen doch bestimmt da hinten auch gut im Meer, oder?
> 
> Würde mich gerne möglichst mit Fisch da hinten selbst versorgen. Was ist am fängigsten?
> 
> Freue mich auf eure Tipps


 
Check 'mal diese Seite hier , ..wenn du dorthin reisen willst , verstehst du doch bestimmt etwas Englisch , oder ?

www.lureandmore.com

Ist zwar weniger eine Angel,-sondern mehr eine Kunstköderseite , aber einen Überblick kannst du dir allemal verschaffen , .......falls deine Sprachkenntnisse es zulassen , dich sogar anmelden und gewässer,-sowie fischspezifische  Fragen stellen , sind alles nette Leute da .

                        Gruß , diemai #h


----------



## fischforsch (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner mit nach Australien?*

Nimm nicht zu viel Angelzeug mit, vor Ort kannst du entsprechende Köder und Ausrüstung kaufen und im Angelladen fragen was gerade geht. Australien ist ja bekanntlich nicht klein und durchschneidet etliche Klimazohnen, ähnlich wie Europa, da brauchst du je nach Gegend natürlich auch unterschiedliche Ausrüstung. Im warmen Norden Australiens werden dir deine Mefoblinker ohne vernünftige Ausrüstung ziemlich schnell weggefressen ... . Sag mal etwas genauer wo es hingehen soll.
LG Christoph


----------



## jimbo123 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner mit nach Australien?*

Hey, danke für die Antworten. Der Link ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt  Ich denke es macht Sinn einiges mit nach Australien zu nehmen, wenn man sich den aktuellen Dollarkurs ansieht... 

Es geht in Cairns los und ich reise im Camper bis nach Sydney. Ein boot werde ich nicht zur Verfügung haben und auch für fishingtours wird das Geld fehlen. Ich denke es macht am meisten Sinn nach Stegen und Felsen ausschau zu halten, oder auch direkt vom Strand aus? Hab keine Brandungserfahrungen. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir da einen Hänger nach dem anderen, oder was meint ihr?

Hab bei eBay mal nach Blinkern usw. geguckt. Die machen doch bestimmt Sinn, oder?


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner mit nach Australien?*

und wann soll es den los gehen? , oder bist du schon wieder zurueck.
vileeicht habe ich ja ein paar tips fuer dich. wohne in cairns.


----------

